# Primary Clutch Differences



## JPBrute750 (Apr 27, 2010)

I am looking for a complete primary for a 2009 Brute 750, my question is what is the difference in the 05-07 and the 08+ primarys? I have heard the weights are different but I am not sure how that will effect my brute.
I need one asap and at the best price.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

JPBrute750 said:


> I am looking for a complete primary for a 2009 Brute 750, my question is what is the difference in the 05-07 and the 08+ primarys? I have heard the weights are different but I am not sure how that will effect my brute.
> I need one asap and at the best price.


Mostly the weights are different because of a slight change in the spider I hear but they still fit each other. People put 05-07s on 08s+ and visa-versa all the time.


----------



## JPBrute750 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thank You for the info but how does the weights affect the proformance?
Also what is the difference in an 2004 KFX 700 primary and a brute and will it work?
Also the 2008 Brute 650 IRS?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

JPBrute750 said:


> Thank You for the info but how does the weights affect the proformance?
> Also what is the difference in an 2004 KFX 700 primary and a brute and will it work?
> Also the 2008 Brute 650 IRS?


Brute to Brute it makes no real difference that I know of. All bets are off on the KFX primary. I have no clue if you should even try it.

How about just using what its supposed to have and getting an adjustable clutch kit ...like a Dalton... and tuning it to how you ride.

Better yet...send your old one to VFJ and let him do a stage-3 mod to it.


----------



## JPBrute750 (Apr 27, 2010)

I shattered the spider on my primary and the threads for the puller are stripped
And a 08 650 IRS will fit?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> Brute to Brute it makes no real difference that I know of. All bets are off on the KFX primary. I have no clue if you should even try it.
> 
> How about just using what its supposed to have and getting an adjustable clutch kit ...like a Dalton... and tuning it to how you ride.
> 
> Better yet...send your old one to VFJ and let him do a stage-3 mod to it.


Agreed on the vfj thing. And the kfx clutch will work in a brute. They are the same.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

JPBrute750 said:


> I shuttered the spider on my primary and the threads for the puller are stripped
> And a 08 650 IRS will fit?


Yeah I'm sure they will.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

They all swap and fit they are the same clutch only difference is the weights. KFX 700, prairie, SRA brute, IRS brutes (650 &750), and 08+ brutes


----------



## JPBrute750 (Apr 27, 2010)

Can you swap weights out of my stock 09 750 Clutch to the 04 KFX700 clutch and which weights are heavier/lighter or better for trail and Mud riding?

I am able to get the 04 KFX 700 complete stock clutch for $100. I am going to put my EPI Pink Spring in it.

Thanks for everyones help so far as soon as i can afford it i am going to send my stock clutch to VFJ.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Stock weights are 58g on the brutes, not sure on the kfx's but I believe they are lighter, like 52's or something. And yes your weights will work, they are the same clutch.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

The 08+ weights will not work in the older clutches.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Brute650i said:


> The 08+ weights will not work in the older clutches.


 Oops. You are correct, I wasn't paying attention to the year of his bike.


----------

